# Between Dark Souls 3, Bloodborne, and Sekiro



## atlasoffduty (Dec 2, 2021)

Which did you enjoy the most and why?


----------



## Francyst (Dec 5, 2021)

Sekiro. The sword clashing is satisfying for me and even killing fodder mobs is fun.

If they make another game like this, I want the timing for deflects to be more strict. Sekiro's posture was kinda irrelevant too if you knew how to play. My posture was broken probably a handful of times


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 5, 2021)

Bloodborne > Sekiro > Dark Souls 3.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 5, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Bloodborne > Sekiro > Dark Souls 3.


I agree although I probably had more fun with Dark Souls 3 because of the build options. It was also my first Dark Souls game.

Also despite how good Sekiro is I found the enemy variety slightly lacking but only in comparison to their other games.


----------



## Gin (Dec 5, 2021)

bloodborne

amazing atmosphere (prefer victorian lovecraft to ds3's more classic fantasy setting), small but unique and varied range of weaponry, some of the best boss fights in the whole franchise, fun fast paced gameplay in general, longevity with chalice dungeons, great for coop, fun pvp (i know not everyone agrees here)

loved all 3 tho, sekiro would prolly be my #2 except no coop

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Gin (Dec 5, 2021)

ds3 is underrated tho, in terms of gameplay it's vastly superior to ds1

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 6, 2021)

Haven’t played Bloodborne yet. I liked Sekiro more than Dark Souls 3 by the time the combat clicked for me and I stopped trying to play it like a Dark Souls game. I enjoyed both more than Dark Souls Remastered.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 6, 2021)

Francyst said:


> Sekiro. The sword clashing is satisfying for me and even killing fodder mobs is fun.
> 
> If they make another game like this, I want the timing for deflects to be more strict. Sekiro's posture was kinda irrelevant too if you knew how to play. My posture was broken probably a handful of times


I'm assuming you mean Wolf's posture and not enemy posture right?


----------



## Francyst (Dec 6, 2021)

atlasoffduty said:


> *I'm assuming you mean Wolf's posture* and not enemy posture right?


Yeah

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 6, 2021)

Etherborn said:


> Haven’t played Bloodborne yet. I liked Sekiro more than Dark Souls 3 by the time the combat clicked for me and I stopped trying to play it like a Dark Souls game. I enjoyed both more than Dark Souls Remastered.


Bloodborne is my favorite out of all of them. Sekiro has my favorite combat system as its the most engaging although I would have liked if the stamina meter remained in the game. That was the one thing I missed in that game for some reason. 

The headless ape bossfight was one of the best bossfights in any fromsoftware games

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 6, 2021)

atlasoffduty said:


> Bloodborne is my favorite out of all of them. Sekiro has my favorite combat system as its the most engaging although I would have liked if the stamina meter remained in the game. That was the one thing I missed in that game for some reason.
> 
> The headless ape bossfight was one of the best bossfights in any fromsoftware games



I didn't mind the lack of a stamina meter simply because Sekiro is meant to be very mobile. Which makes sense, he's a shinobi. I feel like it would get in the way too much unless it got a significant buff from the Souls series.

I also question how actions such as grappling would be affected by stamina...I don't want to be running out of stamina mid grapple and falling because I didn't have enough left in the meter to get from cliff to cliff. That would suck and just detract from my enjoyment of the game.

Plus as far as combat is concerned, the posture meter acts as your stamina meter in many ways. If you don't deflect right you'll be staggered for lack of posture just like if you rely on your shield too much in Dark Souls you'll be staggered for lack of stamina. Removing traditional stamina really just serves to make the combat a lot more fast paced since the enemies are made a lot faster and more aggressive to account for the fact that you don't need to ration your movement or pace your actions. And fast paced Sekiro is best Sekiro.


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 6, 2021)

Etherborn said:


> I didn't mind the lack of a stamina meter simply because Sekiro is meant to be very mobile. Which makes sense, he's a shinobi. I feel like it would get in the way too much unless it got a significant buff from the Souls series.
> 
> I also question how actions such as grappling would be affected by stamina...I don't want to be running out of stamina mid grapple and falling because I didn't have enough left in the meter to get from cliff to cliff. That would suck and just detract from my enjoyment of the game.


I dont think that it would work better for a game like Sekiro, I just personally missed it. I played with demon bell on from the beginning and felt the difficulty get pretty easy post Genchiro fight because by that time you had already understood how the combat works.


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 6, 2021)

atlasoffduty said:


> I dont think that it would work better for a game like Sekiro, I just personally missed it. I played with demon bell on from the beginning and felt the difficulty get pretty easy post Genchiro fight because by that time you had already understood how the combat works.



Ah, I see. I misunderstood you.


----------



## trance (Dec 6, 2021)

all 3 are great but for me, bloodborne has the most highs with the fewest lows

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Devil_Jin (Dec 6, 2021)

Sekiro definitely

I just love the fast-paced combat style and the settings and also the set of bosses

I recommend ONGBAL on youtube to see how creative and beautiful the fights can be with different prosthetic tools and combat arts


Etherborn said:


> Plus as far as combat is concerned, the posture meter acts as your stamina meter in many ways. If you don't deflect right you'll be staggered for lack of posture just like if you rely on your shield too much in Dark Souls you'll be staggered for lack of stamina


Can't forget that fatass Owl one shotting your full health when he breaks your posture


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 6, 2021)

Devil_Jin said:


> Sekiro definitely
> 
> I just love the fast-paced combat style and the settings and also the set of bosses
> 
> ...


Yeah I've seen his videos since he started on sekiro


----------



## CC Ravis (Dec 7, 2021)

Sekiro took one of my favorite aspects about soulsborne and took it to the next level. My favorite part about replaying from soft games is that I can just play through the games without much bullshit getting in the way. I can just pick up the weapon or two I wanna use along the way of beating the game, I know where the titanite/bloodstone shards/chunks I need to grab along the way are, and I just do that and beat the game. No unnecessary filler, I get everything I want out of the game in a timely fashion and just have my fun. In Sekiro they made it so  you can pretty much just play the game, full stop. 

I greatly respect Sekiro's minimalist design philosophy. 99% of games are about having a variety of ways to beat the game and having a personalized experience based on how you've made your chaarcter/what you choose to use. Which is absolutely fine, I love games like Monster Hunter after all. But it's such a breath of fresh air to have a game that goes "okay this is the main skill need to master and if you wanna beat this game, sans extremely good luck, this is what you have to get good at." I'm not saying this is objectively better but I just wish we'd get more games now and then that were this razor focused and were more forceful about you needing to play on the game's terms to beat it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Dec 8, 2021)

I have to say Dark Souls 3. The bosses and locations are amazing. It was fun . Champion Gundyr and Yhorm the giant  are the best.
Then I will rank Sekiro , because of Samurais and that Titanic Titanoboa snake the size of a hill was awesome.

I would rank Bloodborn at last because the types of villains and environment is not as appealing as the other 2. It's also extreeeeemely hard in my opinion. I can't even beat the first boss. That giant monster that screams lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 8, 2021)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> I have to say Dark Souls 3. The bosses and locations are amazing. It was fun . Champion Gundyr and Yhorm the giant  are the best.
> Then I will rank Sekiro , because of Samurais and that Titanic Titanoboa snake the size of a hill was awesome.
> 
> I would rank Bloodborn at last because the types of villains and environment is not as appealing as the other 2. It's also extreeeeemely hard in my opinion. I can't even beat the first boss. That giant monster that screams lol.


Bloodborne is my favorite out of all them and becomes much easier once you learn how to play you should definitely try it again if you haven't yet

What build did you run in DS3?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 8, 2021)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> I have to say Dark Souls 3. The bosses and locations are amazing. It was fun . Champion Gundyr and Yhorm the giant  are the best.
> Then I will rank Sekiro , because of Samurais and that Titanic Titanoboa snake the size of a hill was awesome.
> 
> I would rank Bloodborn at last because the types of villains and environment is not as appealing as the other 2. It's also extreeeeemely hard in my opinion. I can't even beat the first boss. That giant monster that screams lol.


once you get out of Yarnham it has some of the best enemy designs from all their games


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Dec 8, 2021)

atlasoffduty said:


> Bloodborne is my favorite out of all them and becomes much easier once you learn how to play you should definitely try it again if you haven't yet
> 
> What build did you run in DS3?



I will keep that in mind. I mean , unlike Dark Souls 3  if you die and come back you have limited healing which you need to kill minions to collect. But I might be wrong lol. 

As for DS3 Build? Paladin of the Light.


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 8, 2021)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> I will keep that in mind. I mean , unlike Dark Souls 3  if you die and come back you have limited healing which you need to kill minions to collect. But I might be wrong lol.
> 
> As for DS3 Build? Paladin of the Light.


Yeah it can be an issue in the beginning but you can always farm them pretty quickly from the mobs I think there are some that guarantee drops if I remember correctly

nice I used a strength build with Yhorm's machete it pretty much 1 shotted every mob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Dec 8, 2021)

atlasoffduty said:


> Yeah it can be an issue in the beginning but you can always farm them pretty quickly from the mobs I think there are some that guarantee drops if I remember correctly
> 
> nice I used a strength build with Yhorm's machete it pretty much 1 shotted every mob



Speaking of Yhorm. Aside from his badass design , he can be considered both the easiest and most difficult boss fight to beat.

Easiest: Because with Storm Ruler you can end him in 4 to 5 shots , especially with Siewand
Hardest: If you have no Storm Ruler and just sloooowly beat him

This guy fought him with no Storm Ruler


This is the normal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Dec 8, 2021)

i've gone through most of ds3 at lvl 1, only need to finish the second dlc, dunno why i burned out so close to the end  

considering replaying either that or bb 'cause there's like, no other franchise that interests me atm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 8, 2021)

Gin said:


> i've gone through most of ds3 at lvl 1, only need to finish the second dlc, dunno why i burned out so close to the end
> 
> considering replaying either that or bb 'cause there's like, no other franchise that interests me atm


Same. I'm going to check out halo infinite campaign because its free with gamepass but pretty much the only game I am looking forward to is Elden ring and then maybe botw 2


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 8, 2021)

Gin said:


> i've gone through most of ds3 at lvl 1, only need to finish the second dlc, dunno why i burned out so close to the end
> 
> considering replaying either that or bb 'cause there's like, no other franchise that interests me atm


Have you played any of nioh/nioh 2?


----------



## Francyst (Dec 8, 2021)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> I have to say Dark Souls 3. The bosses and locations are amazing. It was fun . Champion Gundyr and Yhorm the giant  are the best.
> Then I will rank Sekiro , because of Samurais and that Titanic Titanoboa snake the size of a hill was awesome.
> 
> I would rank Bloodborn at last because the types of villains and environment is not as appealing as the other 2. It's also extreeeeemely hard in my opinion. I can't even beat the first boss. That giant monster that screams lol.


Fellow champion gundyr lover 

So much weight behind all his attacks. Every attack feels like its meant to delete your existence. Godlike fight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 8, 2021)

Sekiro > Bloodborne > DS3


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 8, 2021)

What was the most difficult boss fight for you all out of all 3 games?


----------



## Gin (Dec 8, 2021)

atlasoffduty said:


> Have you played any of nioh/nioh 2?


i keep forgetting about those lmao

i heard nioh 2 is an improvement of the first but would you still suggest playing nioh first anyway?


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 8, 2021)

Kitsune said:


> Sekiro > Bloodborne > DS3


you're the first person I've heard from that puts Sekiro before the rest, here or elsewhere. Whys that?


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 8, 2021)

Gin said:


> i keep forgetting about those lmao
> 
> i heard nioh 2 is an improvement of the first but would you still suggest playing nioh first anyway?


It really doesn't matter you can start on Nioh 2 without any knowledge of Nioh and its the better game. You can always go back and play the first one after.

They are both incredible games and the combat system in them is better than in ds/bloodborne as much as I love those games.

Combat is really, really good in Nioh especially Nioh 2. Ki pulses and the different stances make playing it so much fun and more fluid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Dec 8, 2021)

atlasoffduty said:


> What was the most difficult boss fight for you all out of all 3 games?


sekiro: owl father, closely followed by sword saint

bloodborne: orphan if we're not counting chalice dungeons

if we are then some of the cursed defiled chalice bosses are prolly up there, like the bloodletting beast

ds3 normal playthrough: sister friede always gave me the most trouble, though i'm pretty good at her now

ds3 lvl 1 playthrough: fucking demon princes, they just wear down your energy over time and they're fucking tanks   took me literally 100 attempts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 8, 2021)

atlasoffduty said:


> you're the first person I've heard from that puts Sekiro before the rest, here or elsewhere. Whys that?



The combat system, the art design, the story, the bosses. Because I couldn’t summon help I got more into perfecting each boss fight, which probably helped with the immersion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Dec 8, 2021)

atlasoffduty said:


> What was the most difficult boss fight for you all out of all 3 games?



*Dark Souls 3:* It's between Nameless King and the Dancer of the Boreal Valley.
*Bloodborne: *Well the first boss since I can't beat that thing yet. 
*Sekiro: *Sword Saint

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 8, 2021)

Gin said:


> sekiro: owl father, closely followed by sword saint
> 
> bloodborne: orphan if we're not counting chalice dungeons
> 
> ...


Nice for me it was

Ds3: probably Aldrich, dealing with his aoe took me like 30-40 minutes to get through

Bloodborne: my first souls game and when I ran into shadows of yarhnam I thought it was bs I was supposed to fight three at the same time, and that run to get back to the boss fight was so long

Sekiro: Chained ogre but only because that was before I learned how to actually play the game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Dec 8, 2021)

atlasoffduty said:


> Sekiro: Chained ogre but only because that was before I learned how to actually play the game.


lmao same

that ogre was a fucking bitch

his grabs and unpredictable hulk hogan bodyslams were infuriating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 8, 2021)

Have any of you done the out of bounds swimming glitch in Ashina castle area? I kept doing that and got some cool clips of me just flying around in the air fighting all the mobs there.

It tricks the game into thinking you're swimming so you can just fly/swim everywhere in Ashina castle/ the air around it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 8, 2021)

Gin said:


> lmao same
> 
> that ogre was a fucking bitch
> 
> his grabs and unpredictable hulk hogan bodyslams were infuriating


I like how he's supposed to be russian for some reason

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gin (Dec 8, 2021)

never glitched in sekiro, think i've encountered a weird falling glitch in both ds1 and ds3 tho


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 8, 2021)

Gin said:


> never glitched in sekiro, think i've encountered a weird falling glitch in both ds1 and ds3 tho


Ah. there are some pretty cool ones in sekiro you can even visit closed off areas later in the game


----------



## Gin (Dec 8, 2021)

but yeah the fluidity of gameplay in sekiro was unmatched imo, my only criticism of the game was no coop, which wouldn't have made sense anyway since sekiro was an actual character and not a customizable 'chosen one' but still, i enjoy my jolly cooperation

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 8, 2021)

Gin said:


> but yeah the fluidity of gameplay in sekiro was unmatched imo, my only criticism of the game was no coop, which wouldn't have made sense anyway since sekiro was an actual character and not a customizable 'chosen one' but still, i enjoy my jolly cooperation


I might buy sekiro for pc after this its been years since I played that game

Wish playstation had some sort of way to access your library via computer.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 8, 2021)

Sekiro makes me feel like I have feet for hands.


----------



## trance (Dec 8, 2021)

atlasoffduty said:


> What was the most difficult boss fight for you all out of all 3 games?


sekiro- prime daddy owl; one of the few bosses who can match wolf in speed and one whose moveset i was utter dogshit at predicting, took me twice as many tries to beat him vs. sword saint the no. 2 on my list

BB- laurence

-outrageous damage
-dumb second hitbox via his flames
-tons of health and poise

if he had speed, he'd be the toughest fromsoft boss bar none

DS3- probably midir

-the 2nd highest health pool of any boss but unlike yhorm, he's lacking any gimmicks and is far more daunting to actually fight
-because he's so big and mobile, 9 times out of 10, the camera angles are also your enemy, which forces me to fight him untracked which still only makes the fight a bit more bearable
-those lasers do disgusting amounts of damage (pretty sure they can oneshot you if you don't have tears of denial on) and his tracking with them can and will catch you by surprise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Dec 8, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Sekiro makes me feel like I have feet for hands.


don't feel bad bro

the 2nd miniboss (yes not even an actual boss) took me several days to beat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 8, 2021)

trance said:


> sekiro- prime daddy owl; one of the few bosses who can match wolf in speed and one whose moveset i was utter dogshit at predicting, took me twice as many tries to beat him vs. sword saint the no. 2 on my list
> 
> BB- laurence
> 
> ...


Midir was pretty ridiculous with his hp

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 8, 2021)

Sekiro > Dark soul 3 > Bloodborn


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 8, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Sekiro makes me feel like I have feet for hands.


It turns into a rhythm game.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 8, 2021)

Etherborn said:


> Haven’t played Bloodborne yet. I liked Sekiro more than Dark Souls 3 by the time the combat clicked for me and I stopped trying to play it like a Dark Souls game. I enjoyed both more than Dark Souls Remastered.


And you should play dark soul 2 Scholar of the first sin edition otherwise you're still a boy, not a man.


----------



## trance (Dec 8, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> And you should play dark soul 2 Scholar of the first sin edition otherwise you're still a boy, not a man.


be careful man

praising DS2 is liable to get you a tldr on why its a bad game


----------



## Gledania (Dec 8, 2021)

trance said:


> be careful man
> 
> praising DS2 is liable to get you a tldr on why its a bad game


It's not bad  

Just not as good as others.


----------



## Gin (Dec 8, 2021)

ds2 is trash

it's like naruto after part 1

some fanboys love to be completionists and torture themselves and do the whole haha i hate this this this this and this but it's still a good game   routine but ya

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 8, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> And you should play dark soul 2 Scholar of the first sin edition otherwise you're still a boy, not a man.



Eternal youth is the dream. If I could go over 20 holiday seasons without actually aging like the South Park kids I would. There's a reason why the Post-Covid special was so depressing. The truth is that any society is a dystopian one if viewed through the perspective of the old and jaded.

Also Dark Souls 2 looks really dated, I can barely stand the sight of it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 9, 2021)

atlasoffduty said:


> It turns into a rhythm game.


I saw a video of a guy trying to beat it with a dance mat lol insane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 9, 2021)

bloodborne > ds3 > sekiro
playstyle variety always matters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 9, 2021)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> bloodborne > ds3 > sekiro
> playstyle variety always matters


Agree although sekiro is its own stand alone experience so its hard to compare it with bb and ds

Also the tools were supposed to give you some variety in how you approach things obviously but I never used them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Dec 9, 2021)

Dark Souls 2 is underrated


----------



## Gin (Dec 9, 2021)

The World said:


> Dark Souls 2 is underrated


technically yes because many people meme about it being a steaming pile of dogshit where in fact it's simply an average game which would receive zero attention were it not a dark souls


----------



## The World (Dec 9, 2021)

I wouldn't call it average. Just played through BloodBorne and DS1 for PC and I say it still holds up. I haven't even gotten to the DLC yet where it really shines. It's just that DS2 is bloated with too much stuff and exploration is kind of weird but it's still a good game. Gets glitchy at times but the combat is still fun and pvp had a nice new spin.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 10, 2021)

Bloodborne, no contest 

"Grant us sequel! Grant us sequel!" 



Tough choice between Dark souls 3 and Sekiro. 

Dark Souls 3 has better bosses but damn Isshin is an S tier boss himself and those blade clashes sounds though.... 

But fuck those headless boss fights, so Dark Souls 3  

But seriously once Sekrio is done, there is very little reason to visit back. Dark Souls 3 has way more options to play and also the PvP 

Bloodborne> Dark souls 3 > sekiro

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trance (Dec 17, 2021)

Hit The Badass said:


> headless boss fights


technically those are only minibosses


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 17, 2021)

Hit The Badass said:


> Bloodborne, no contest
> 
> "Grant us sequel! Grant us sequel!"
> 
> ...


the umbrella item makes them really easy to deal with if you need to cheese. also the underwater ones werent too bad. just that annoying status effect like frenzy in bloodborne


Hit The Badass said:


> But fuck those headless boss fights, so Dark Souls 3


----------



## atlasoffduty (Dec 19, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> I saw a video of a guy trying to beat it with a dance mat lol insane.


I just saw a vid of somebody fighting Iduex Gundyr with an electric guitar. He mapped out buttons to different notes


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2021)

Sekiro has my favorite combat of the 3. I love the faster paced, posture based action.
Bloodborne is my favorite period. The atmosphere, the settings, the lore, the characters, etc... I loved the Victorian shit. Give us more From.
DS3 is great too but I'd just put it slightly below the other two. Between the 3 it does have the most variety in terms of builds and playstyle though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 20, 2021)

I didn't get to play Bloodborne, so Sekiro is an easy choice for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

